# insurance for a 260cc buggy



## billyredbull (Apr 21, 2011)

Does anyone know where in Spain I could insure an on road 260cc buggy, and please tell me that THEY WILL insure me. I have spent days ringing places only to find they are U.K. based and won.t insure me as I am a U.K. living in Spain and the buggy is kept here and used here. Thanks.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

billyredbull said:


> Does anyone know where in Spain I could insure an on road 260cc buggy, and please tell me that THEY WILL insure me. I have spent days ringing places only to find they are U.K. based and won.t insure me as I am a U.K. living in Spain and the buggy is kept here and used here. Thanks.


If you are from the UK but living in Spain, then I presume the buggy is on Spanish plates?

If not, then it's illegal and you'll have problems.


If it's on Spanish plates, have you tried the usual like Linea Directa, Ibex, Mapfre etc....


What sort of 'buggy' is it?


----------



## billyredbull (Apr 21, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> If you are from the UK but living in Spain, then I presume the buggy is on Spanish plates?
> 
> If not, then it's illegal and you'll have problems.
> 
> ...


Yes it is on Spanish plate, I have tried Mapfre, and Ibex but not the other. Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

billyredbull said:


> Yes it is on Spanish plate, I have tried Mapfre, and Ibex but not the other. Thanks


take a look in the _*FAQs & Useful info*_ sticky thread above

there's a post with links to insurance comparison sites, including vehicle insurance


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

billyredbull said:


> Does anyone know where in Spain I could insure an on road 260cc buggy, and please tell me that THEY WILL insure me. I have spent days ringing places only to find they are U.K. based and won.t insure me as I am a U.K. living in Spain and the buggy is kept here and used here. Thanks.





billyredbull said:


> Yes it is on Spanish plate, I have tried Mapfre, and Ibex but not the other. Thanks



Now I'm confused, neither IBEX nor MAPFRE are UK based. Both insure Spanish vehicles in Spain.


----------



## billyredbull (Apr 21, 2011)

But not it would seem road/off road buggies.


----------



## billyredbull (Apr 21, 2011)

Ibex will not insure my buggy even though the "partner of one of the girls who work there" owned the buggy before I got it. Now I am confused.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

It all depends on what YOU call a "buggy" - for some people it is an invalid carriage, for others it may be something else


----------



## billyredbull (Apr 21, 2011)

NOW SORTED, thanks to everyone for their help.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

billyredbull said:


> NOW SORTED, thanks to everyone for their help.


which company insured it btw?


----------

